# Tiger watercolors...



## NapoleonDynamite (Apr 16, 2010)

I dabble in art and here are two of my tiger paintings, quite old but decent. I don't paint as much anymore. Lately I'm into mosaics...

Thanks for looking have a good day/night!


----------



## sungeun11 (Feb 18, 2009)

They r really good  ! I am an artist as well but painting isn't one of my talents.


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Apr 16, 2010)

Cool what kind of art do you do? I dabble in a lot of different types.


----------



## sungeun11 (Feb 18, 2009)

Well, I do print work on the cpu using Illustrator CS4, as well as drawing and then using color pencils/markers/crayons. I always loved "pointillism" and have done many projects! Also I've done other projects including on this forum (art section).


----------

